# Duyuru > Gündem >  Kim bu adam?

## bozok

Kim bu adam?  

*Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 26/09/2007 



Adı: Mehmet şimşek.
Doğum Yeri: Batman.

Tayyip Erdoğanğın daveti ile AKPğden milletvekili adayı oldu ve seçildi.

61. kabinede Hazineğden Sorumlu Bakan yapıldı.

Mehmet şimşek son olarak Merrill Lynchğda çalışıyordu.

Merrill Lynch malum uluslararası finansın referans kurumu ve hatta kimilerine göre onun kıblelerinden biri.

Dünyada sıcak paraya yön veren bir kaç merkezden önde geleni.

Adı zaman zaman manipülasyon iddialarına da konu olan Merrill Lynch Türkiyeğnin de finans mihmandarı.

Merrill Lynchğte çalışan Mehmet şimşekğin adı da ilk kez böylesi bir manipülasyon iddiası ile duyuldu.

Ne var ki bu iddia AKP baronlarını ima ettiği için olsa gerek sorgulanmaksızın gündemden düşürüldü.

şimşek daha sonra Merrill Lynchğde AKPğnin hoşuna gidecek açıklamaları yapmakla tanındı.

Görevinden ayrılırken de koltuğunu Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gülğün oğluna devretti.

Gelelim Mehmet şimşekğin geçmişine?

şimşek, dün onu tanıyandan dinlediğime göre lisans üstü öğrenim sürecinde Londrağda bulunmuş.

Ancak buradaki ilişkileri ilginçmiş!

Mehmet şimşek, Londrağda bulunurken PKK sempatizanları ile iç içe olmuş...

Dahası, onlarla beraber protesto yürüyüşleri ve işgaller gibi çeşitli eylemlere katıldığı gibi iddialar da var.

Bunlar ne kadar doğru bilmiyorum, haksızlık yapmak da istemem ama şimşekğin bütün bu ilişkileri sebebiyle Türkiyeğnin Londra Büyükelçiliğiğne şikayet edildiği bilgisi de var.

şimşekğin geçmişinde iddia olmayan, yani mutlak hakikat olan bir bilgi de onun ABD adına çalışmış  olmasıdır.

Evet yanlış okumadınız Mehmet şimşek ABDğnin Ankara Büyükelçiliğinde resmen görev yapmış.

Diyeceksiniz ki ne var bunda?

İlk bakışta bir şey yok gibi görünüyor ama var.

Ne mi var?

ABD adına, ama istihbarat elemanı, ama tercüman olarak resmen görev yapmış birinden Türkiye Cumhuriyetine Hazine Bakanı  olmaz.

Olursa, yani yapılırsa kafalar karışır, sorular ve şüpheler ardı ardına gelir!

Türkiye muz cumhuriyeti midir ki geçmişi muğlak ve tartışmalı birine devletin hazinesi teslim edilir?

Diyeceksiniz ki adam AKPğli oldu ve değişti, pardon gelişti!

Geçiniz!

40ğından sonra kimsenin değiştiği ve değişeceği falan yok. Değiştim söylemlerinin yutturmaca olduğunu artık kundaktaki bebeler bile biliyor.
Benim anlayamadığım AKPğnin böylelerini nasıl ve nereden bulduğudur?
Hatırlayın Merkez Bankasına guvernör atanırken de devlet katında sorunlu isimler teklif edilmişti.

Aynı şey şimdi Hazine Bakanı için de geçerlidir.

Tayyip Erdoğanğın Sezer ayrılmadan önce onayına sunduğu kabinede Mehmet şimşekğin niçin olmadığı  şimdi çok daha iyi anlaşılıyor. Belli ki Sezerğin elindeki MİT bilgileri ışığında onu veto edeceğini düşünmüş! Gül Cumhurbaşkanı olunca da veto sorunu nasıl olmuş ise ortadan kalkmış!

Merak ediyorum bu AKP devletle sorunlu olan böylesi isimleri bulmak için özel çaba mı gösteriyor ve gösteriyorsa neden?

NOT: Sayın şimşekğten aktardığımız iddialara derhal açıklama bekliyoruz
*

----------


## bozok

Ekonomiden Sorumlu şimşek'in bir önceki işinin ne olduğunu biliyor musunuz?   

*FATİH ALTAYLI 
25.09.2007


şimşekğin eski işleri 



Ekonomiden Sorumlu Bakan mehmet şimşekğten bahsedince aklıma geldi. 
Bunu yazmadan geçmek olmaz. 

Hepimiz Mehmet şimşekği nasıl tanıyoruz. ğMerill Lynchğte çalışan ekonomi eğitimi almış başarılı Türkğ diye. 

Peki Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin bu yeni Bakanının Merill Lynchğten önce ne yaptığını biliyor muyuz? 

Merill Lynchğten önce bir aracı kurumda çalıştı. 

Ondan önce ise bir Büyükelçilikğte. 

ABDğnin Türkiye Büyükelçiliğiğnde. 

şaka gibi ama değil. 

Elbette ki, ABD Büyükelçiliğiğnde çalışmış olmak bir ayıp, bir suç değil ama Türkiyeğnin bir bakanının geçmişte ABD Büyükelçiliği'nden maaş almış olması ilginç. 

Dahası Mehmet şimşek, 1. Körfez Savaşı sırasında Türkiyeğye sığınan peşmergelerle, orada insani yardım yapmakla görevli ABD askerleri arasında da ABD Büyükelçiliği görevlisi olarak tercümanlık yapmış. 

Genç bir Bakan için, ilginç bir geçmiş gibi geldi bana. 

Ya size! 

www.fatihaltayli.com.tr 


25.09.2007*

----------


## bozok

Eşİ ABDğLİ KENDİ İNGİLİZ!  

[B]Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 10/10/2007 

Hazine bu adama teslim! 

*Bu sütunu izleyenler hatırlayacaktır. üok değil 10 gün önce ğKim bu adamğ başlığı ile bir yazı yazmış ve Mehmet şimşekğe dikkat çekmiştik.. İşte o Mehmet şimşekğin İngiltere vatandaşı olduğu ortaya çıktı. Milliyetğteki habere göre eşi ABDğli olan şimşekğin kendisi de kısa bir süre önce İngiltere vatandaşı olmuş.. Ve böyle bir isme AKP ya da Erdoğan Türkiyeğnin hazinesini teslim etti.. İyi de Mehmet şimşek İngiliz vatandaşı olarak ettiği yemine mi, yoksa TBMMğye girdiğinde ettiği yemine mi sadık kalacak? ürneğin; Türkiye ile İngiltere arasında ihtilaf olsa, şimşek hangi yemine sadık kalacak? Birine uysa diğerine göre hain olmayacak mı?.. Anlamadığım AKPğnin böyle adamları nasıl ve niçin bulduğudur? Yok yok, haksızlık etmeyelim Osmanlığnın son günlerinde bile böylesi dehşet şeylere şahit olunmamıştı... 

Bu fotoğrafı AKPğye rey veren millici, mukaddesatcı muhteremlere armağan ediyoruz.*

----------


## bozok

Vakit ve Mehmet şimşek! 

*Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 17/10/2007 



KISITLI HüRRİYET!...

ABD ve İngiliz vatandaşı olan  ve de CIAğye 5 yıl tercümanlık yaptığı kaydedilen  Hazineden Sorumlu Bakanımız  Mehmet şimşekğe Vakit Gazetesi tek laf olsun etmiyor.

Sorarım size aynı şey AKP öncesi hükümette MHPğli bir bakan için söz konusu olsaydı Vakit Gazetesi kıyameti koparmaz mıydı? 

Vallahi koparırdı... 

Demek ki Vakit için neyin olduğu değil, kimin yaptığı önemli... Aslında bu hadise sadece Vakit Gazetesi için değil, bütün Siyasal İslam camiaları için geçerlidir. 

Bu camialarda istisnasız her şey, kol kırılır yen içinde kalır. 

Dürüstçe söyleyelim bu manada milliyetçilerle sol, bu kesimlerden çok çok daha dürüst ve tutarlıdır... 

AKP matbuatını izleyenler şahittir, Mehmet şimşekğin bu vatandaşlıkları ile ilgili tek bir satır yok.  

Koskoca Nazlı Ilıcak bile yazamıyor.. 

Taha Akyol bu soruyu CNNğde Başbakanğa soramıyor... 

Hal ve tablo bu iken, bu kesim bir de sıkılmadan ortaya çıkıp, söz etme özgürlüğünden ve insan haklarından dem vurmaz mı, vallahi kanım donuyor.. Sizin, AKPğnin yaptığı yüzde yüz yanlış bir icraata bile, söz etme hürriyetiniz yok. Hal bu iken, hangi yüzle özgürlük cakaları atıyorsunuz! Hadi oradan tramvay özgürlükçüleri...*

----------


## bozok

*Mehmet şimşek: ğNe bileyim kağıtta ne yazdığını, gidin bulunğ   

Ekonomiden Sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek, İngiliz vatandaşlığı konusunu soran Aydınlık muhabirine garip cevaplar verdi. İşte o diyalog:

AYDINLIK- Gazetelerde İngiliz vatandaşlığından ayrılacağınız yazıldı, ayrılacak mısınız?

MEHMET şİMşEK- Bu önyargılı yaklaşım. şimdi şöyle: Ortada hukuk dışı bir olay sözkonusu değildir. Nasıl Belçikağda, Avrupağnın değişik ülkelerinde bizim milletvekillerimiz, bakanlarımız, belediye başkanlarımız varsa ve biz bunu devlet olarak, hükümet olarak demiyorum bakın, devlet olarak teşvik ediyorsak, bu da onun gibidir. Hiçbir hukuk dışı olay 
sözkonusu değildir.
Ben memleketime hizmet etmek için kariyerimi, işimi bırakmış gelmişim, rahatımı bozmuşum, bu da memleketin bedeli demek ki, sizin gibi önyargılı sorular...

AYDINLIK- Kraliçeğye bağlılık yemini ettiniz mi?

şİMşEK- üyle değil bir sayfalık bir kağıt imzalıyorsunuz o kadar.

AYDINLIK- Kağıtta ne yazıyor?

şİMşEK- Ne bileyim, gidin bulun kağıdı.

AYDINLIK- Efendim biz sizden duyalım ne yazdığını...

şİMşEK- Gidin bulun, o zaman okursunuz ne yazdığını.

AYDINLIK- Okumadan mı imzaladınız?

şİMşEK- Burada buna vereceğim cevaplar 
bu kadar. Siz ne yazdığını öğrenmek istiyorsanız gider bulursunuz.

AYDINLIK- Biz sizden öğrenmek istiyoruz efendim...

şİMşEK- Gidin bulun ne yazıyorsa. İnternetten, şurdan burdan. 
Gazetelerde yayınlandı. 

* Aydınlık*

----------


## bozok

İNGİLİZ VATANDAşI BAKAN MEHMET şİMşEK KİM Mİ?   

*İşte ingiliz vatandaşı olup kabinede yer alan ve Kraliçeye sadık kalma yemini eden Bakan Mehmet şimşek'in önceki hayatı okuyun seveceksiniz

üOK ULUSLU BAKAN

üok uluslu bir bakan

Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşekğin İngiliz vatandaşı olduğu ortaya çıktı kıyamet koptu. 

Yahu haftalar önce yazdık ğMehmet şimşek ABD Büyükelçiliği çalışanıdırğ diye, kimse ses çıkarmadı da, şimdi mi kıyamet kopuyor. 

Mehmet şimşekğe sihirli bir elin değdiğinin yeni mi farkına vardınız. 
Hadi bir daha hatırlatalım Bakanımız şimşekği... 

1. Körfez Savaşığnın ardından bir grup peşmerge, CIA tarafından Irakğtan toplanıp ABDğnin Guam Adasığndaki üssüne götürülmüştü. 

Burada eğitilip, ileride kurulması muhtemel Kürdistanğın ğelitiniğ oluşturacaklardı. 

Guamğa götürülen bu Kürt peşmergeler orada 10 yıl eğitildiler ve 2. Körfez Savaşı sırasında Kuzey Irakğa geri getirildiler. 

Guamğa götürülen bu Kürt peşmergeler ile CIA yetkilileri arasındaki tercümanlık görevini kim yapıyordu sizce? 

Evet bildiniz. 

ABD Büyükelçiliğiğnde görevli tercüman Mehmet şimşek. 

Elçilik Tercümanı Mehmet şimşek, şimdi evli olduğu Amerikalı eşiyle de bu görevi sırasında tanışıp evlendi. 

şimşek daha sonra Türkiyeğde bir aracı kurumda çalıştı. 

Kısa süre sonra oradan istifa etti ve birdenbire kendini Merrill Lynchğin Londra bürosunda üst düzey bir görevin başında buldu (Hani şu Sabah-ATV ihalesi için Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ile görüşen Merrill Lynch). 

Orada bir süre çalıştı. Bu arada AKPğli medya tarafından bir güzel parlatıldı ve seçim öncesi AKPğden milletvekili adayı olmak için Türkiyeğye döndü. 
Seçildi ve bakan yapıldı. 

şimdi öğreniyoruz ki, eş durumundan zaten ABD vatandaşı olan ABD Büyükelçiliği tercümanı Mehmet şimşek, arada derede İngiliz vatandaşı da olmuş. 

Ne güzel çok uluslu bir bakanımız var. 

Anlayamadığımız çokuluslu şirketin merkezinin nerede olduğu. ABDğde mi, Londrağda mı? Basında yer alan haberlerde Bakan şimşek'in Türk vatandaşlığını koruyarak İngiliz vatandaşlığına geçtiği yazılmış, Kraliçe 2. Elizabeth'e sadakat yemini eden şimşek, sorular üzerine 'Bu konuda yasak mı var?'  demişti. Danışmanları, şimşek'in, Merill Lynch yatırım bankasında çalıştığı dönemde Avrupa ve ABD'de daha rahat hareket edebilmek adına bu yönde bir tercihte bulunduğunu söyledi.

Oysa Avrupa Birliği üyesi ülkelerde geçerli olan Schengen vizesi İngiltere'de geçerli değil. şimşek'in siyasete girme kararını apar topar aldığı bu nedenle İngiliz vatandaşlığından çıkmadığı belirtildi. 

Türkiye Hazinesi'ni yöneten şimşek, İngiliz vatandaşı olmak için şu yemini etmişti: "Yüce Tanrığnın önünde yemin ederim ki, Britanya vatandaşı oluşumla birlikte, kanunlar doğrultusunda, Majesteleri Kraliçe İkinci Elizabethğe, varislerine ve haleflerine gerçek bir sadakatle bağlanacağım. Birleşik Krallığa sadık olacağım Onun hak ve özgürlüklerine saygı duyacağım."

Fatih Altaylı*

----------


## bozok

*'şimşek CIA'nın yeminli tercümanıydı'* 



*üömez, Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek'in CIA'in yeminli tercümanı olduğunu açıkladı.*


AKP Merkez Disiplin Kurulu’nun partiden ihraç ettiği Balıkesir eski Milletvekili Dr. Turhan üömez, AKP’nin kapatılma davasından büyük üzüntü duyduğunu, ancak hazırlanan iddianamede güçlü deliller olduğunu söyledi. Ergenekon soruşturmasının da bir tiyatro olduğunu öne sürdü. 

AKP Merkez Disiplin Kurulu'nun partiden ihraç ettiği Balıkesir eski Milletvekili Turhan üömez, Türk Ocakları Uşak şubesi’nin davetlisi olarak katıldığı panelde konuşma yaptı. Konuşmasında AKP'nin kapatılma davasından büyük üzüntü duyduğunu söyleyen üömez, “Ben bu davanın açılmasından büyük üzüntü duyuyorum. üünkü bunun mağduriyetini oynayacak siyasi aktörler bundan zarar görmeyecek. Bırakın kim suçluysa halka hesap versin. Bu millet neyin doğru neyin yanlış olduğu görsün. Siyasi partiler sandıkta hesap vermeli. Ancak Türkiye bu davayla karşı karşıya. Sayın Başsavcı’nın güçlü delilleri var. Türkiye böyle süreçlerden yara almadan çıkmalı. Türkiye Amerika ve AB’nin talimatlarıyla hareket etmemeli” dedi. 

İki kilo baklava çalan çocukları içeri atanların kravatlı çetelere müdahale etmeleri gerektiğini ifade eden üömez, “Devlet içerisine nüfuz eden çetelerin varlığı yıllardır biliniyor. üeteleri anlamak için geçmişe bakmak yeterli. NATO’nun planladığı oyunlara bakmak lazım. Sağcıları öldüren silahlarla solcuları öldüren silahların aynı olduğunu bilmeli bu halk. Kanlı 1 Mayıs eylemlerinde silahları kimlerin doğrulttuğunu, Maraş olaylarında toplumu çatıştıran otoriteyi bilmeli. Bir de kendine çete süsü vermiş uzantılar var. Devlet otoritesini yitirdiğinde yerine güç odakları çıkar. Bunu Susurluk’ta gördük” diye konuştu. 

Bugün gelinen noktada 8-10 aydır devam eden bir tiyatro oynandığını bunun içinde Türkiye’nin de olduğunu öne süren üömez şunları söyledi: 

“Ergenekon diye bir oyun sahneleniyor. Sekiz aydır iddianamesi hazırlanmamış bir dava. 84 yaşında devletin iki koruma verdiği adam gözaltına alınıyor, ertesi gün pardon deyip bırakılıyor. Birilerini gözaltına alarak gözdağımı verilmek isteniyor. Bu ülkede temiz eller operasyonu yapacaklar, ellerini yüzüne sürüp aynaya bakma cesareti olanlardır. ‘üç çocuk yapın’ demekle olmuyor. Benim üçüncü çocuğum İngiltere’den burs alabilecek mi, gemi alabilecek mi bunları söylemek lazım millete. Başbakan ilk bakanlar kurulu toplantısında, sayın bakanlara ‘Birinizin yolsuzluğa bulaştığınızı görürsem sizi Kızılay Meydanı'nda sallandırırım’ deseydi bugün Maliye Bakanı Unakıtan ortada bu edasıyla dolaşamazdı.” 


BAKAN şİMşEK CIA'NIN YEMİNLİ TERCüMANIYDI 

Türkiye’nin en zengin krom rezervlerinin Hakkari’de olduğuna dikkat çeken üömez, “*Dünyanın en zengin çimento ham maddesi Gabar Dağı'nda, dünyanın en zengin altın rezervleri Van’ın Artos Dağı'nda.* *Kimsenin bundan haberi yok.* Avustralyalı firmalar gelmiş taş çekiyoruz diye ülkeyi sömürüyor. Yıllarca İngiliz Tuzu diye bor madenleri kaçırıldı. Ben beni Ankara’ya gönderen iradeye yani halka ihanet etmedim. İngilizler ve Yunanlar Kurtuluş Savaşı’nda silahla yapamadıklarını şimdi Edirne’de çiftçiyi kendi bankalarına borçlandırarak 65 bin dönüm araziyi ipotek ederek yapıyor. 

üünkü Türkiye tarımda girdi maliyeti en yüksek ülke haline geldi. üiftçi artık arazisini satıyor. Türkiye’ye bu yıl üin'den 40 milyon çift ayakkabı girdi. Peki bizim ayakkabı firmalarımız ne olacak. *Ekonomiden Sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek CIA'nın yeminli tercümanlığını yapmıştır.* Bütün bunlar Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'nin bir sonucudur. Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi Sevr’in devamıdır. Bu proje Kürt devleti kurdurmak için hazırlanmıştır” diye konuştu. 

Hürriyet 


10.04.2008

----------


## bozok

*Mehmet şimşek'in Bakanlığı Kabul Edilemez* 


*Erol Bilibik* 
*Yeni Hayat Dergisi* 
*(acikistihbarat.com)*
*15.04.2008* 




*Mehmet şimşek*; 1 Ocak 1967’de, Batman iline bağlı Ercüş İlçesi’nin Arıca Köyü’nde doğdu. 

Ercüş Lisesi mezunu. 20 Ocak 1990’da, ABD uyruklu Annalise Granwald ile evlendi. Granwald, 1971’de ABD Wisconsin Eyaleti’nde doğmuş. Finans eğitimi almış. şikago’da bir buçuk yıl kadar finansal analistlik yapmış. 

şimşek, lisans eğitimini Ankara üniversitesi SBF’de yaptı, İktisat Bölümü’nü 1983’te en yüksek ikinci ortalamayla bitirdi. 

*Etibank bursuyla gittiği İngiltere’deki Exeter üniversitesi’nde Finans ve Ekonomi dallarında yüksek lisans (master) yaptı.*
1993’te Türkiye’ye döndü ve Etibank’ta işe başladı. *Kısa süre sonra ABD Büyükelçiliği’nde Türkiye ekonomisi üzerine analizler yapılan bölümde ekonomi danışmanlığına başladı.* 

Bu göreve binlerce kişi arasından seçilerek geldi ve 1997 yılına kadar 4 yıl süreyle çalıştı. 

Nisan 1997’de ABD’den oturma izni alarak New York’a yerleşti. 

UBS Bank’ın Hisse Senetleri Analiz Kısmı’nda çalıştı.

Bu işten ayrılan şimşek, 1998 başında İstanbul’a döndü ve Bender ve Deutsche Menkul Değerler şirketi’nde 2 yıl kadar çalıştı. 

*2000 yılı başında Merrill Lynch’ten gelen teklifi kabul ederek Londra’ya yerleşti.* Sorumluluk alanları Türkiye, Yunanistan, Mısır ve İsrail’i kapsayan Akdeniz bölgesi, ve 2001 yılı ortasından itibaren eklenen Rusya, Polonya ve üek Cumhuriyeti olmak üzere, uluslararası *Merrill Lynch* yatırım şirketinin makro analizler yapan bölümünde çalışmaya başladı. 

2005’te Avrupa, Ortadoğu ve Afrika bölgeleri Ekonomik ve Stratejik Araştırmalar Bölümü Başkanlığı’na getirildi.
* * *Mehmet şimşek, AKP’nin kurulduğu günden itibaren kendisi gibi Exeter üniversitesi’nde master yapmış olan *Abdullah Gül ve onun aracılığıyla da Ali Babacan, Nazım Ekren ve şaban Dişli ile yakınlık sağladı.* 

şimşek, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile ilk defa 2005’te Londra’daki bir Avrupa Birliği zirvesinde karşılaştı. 

*22 Temmuz 2007 seçimlerinden önce Gül, Babacan, Ekren ve Dişli şimşek’i milletvekili adayı olarak R.T. Erdoğan’a teklif etti.* 

Gaziantep listesinden 1. sırada aday gösterilen şimşek 22 Temmuz 2007 seçimlerinde Milletvekili seçildi. 

29 Ağustos 2007’de Başbakan R.T. Erdoğan tarafından açıklanan *60. Hükümet’te Hazine’den Sorumlu Devlet Bakanlığı’na getirildi.*
* * **Mehmet şimşek*, 9 Ağustos 2006 tarihinde onaylanan Bakanlar Kurulu kararında 

_“403 sayılı Türk Vatandaşlığı Kanunu’nun 2383 sayılı kanunla değişik 22. maddesi uyarınca İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın 26.7.2006 gün ve 2422 sayılı kararıyla Türk Vatandaşlığı’nı korumasına izin verilmiş olup aynı zamanda Birleşik Krallık vatandaşıdır.”_ 

şeklinde ifade edilmiştir.


*şimşek’in eşi Annalise şimşek* (Granwald), 2 Temmuz 2007 tarihinde onaylanan Bakanlar Kurulu kararında

“403 sayılı Türk Vatandaşlığı Kanunu’nun 2383 sayılı kanunla değişik 22. maddesi uyarınca İçişleri Bakanlığı’nın 26.6.2007 gün ve 9985 sayılı kararıyla Türk Vatandaşlığı’nı korumasına izin verilmiş olup *aynı zamanda Birleşik Krallık vatandaşıdır.*” 

şeklinde ifade edilmiştir.

Böylece Annalise şimşek, eşinden 1 yıl sonra ve 22 Temmuz 2007 seçimlerinden 20 gün önce Türk Vatandaşı yapıldı, ve Amerikan, İngiliz ve Türk olmak üzere 3 ülke vatandaşlığına sahip oldu.
* * *şimşek’in 1993’te master yaptığı *Exeter üniversitesi’nin bilinen 4 temel özelliği vardır:*

*Birinci özelliği*; İngiltere’deki tek Kürdistan Araştırmaları Merkezi’ne sahip olması, 

*ikinci özelliği*; *İngiliz İstihbaratı’nın desteğinde olması,* 

*üçüncü özelliği*; yetkin bir Arap ve İslam Araştırmaları Bölümü’nü bünyesinde barındırması, 

ve 

*dördüncü özelliği de*; Harvard üniversitesi J.F. Kennedy School of Government Bölümü ve Dr. Henry Kissinger’ın 1950’de Harvard’da faaliyete geçirdiği Yaz Seminerleri Programları ile 3. Dünya ülkeleri ve gelişmekte olan ülkelere *“İslamcı-Modernleştirici” liderler yetiştiren bir üniversite olmasıdır.* 

Aynı zamanda şimşek’i Başbakan R.T. Erdoğan’a öneren Abdullah Gül de Exeter üniversitesi’nde master yapmıştır.

şimşek, Exeter üniversitesi’ni bitirip 1993’te Ankara’ya dödükten kısa bir süre sonra ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliği’nin Türkiye ekonomisi üzerine analizler yapılan Ekonomi Bölümü’nde danışman olarak çalışmaya başladı. 

*şimşek’i bu göreve getiren irade şüphesiz ki o zamanki ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi, Türkiye uzmanı deneyimli diplomat Marc Grossman’ın iradesiydi.*

_(Açık İstihbarat : Mehmet şimşek'in Marc Grossman bağlantısının manasını daha iyi kavramak için ; Grossman'ın Türkiye'yi saran şebeke içindeki konumunu daha ayrıntılı bilmeniz gerekir. Zamanında Sibel Edmonds'ın belgeselini ( "Kill The Messenger" ) çeken iki Fransız yönetmenle yaptığımız "Türk Devletini Zan Altında Bırakan şebekeler Belgeselleşti" başlıklı röportajımızı ve "Devleti Zan Altında Bırakan Siyonist Nükleer şebekeler" başlıklı yazımızı bu bağlamda ayrıca okumanızı tavsiye ederiz)_

şimşek, büyükelçilikte 1993-1997 tarihleri arasında yaklaşık olarak 4 yıl süreyle görev yaptı. 

*Bu süreçte ABD Ankara Büyükelçisi olan Marc Grossman*, kendisinden önceki Büyükelçi Morton Abramovitz’in müsteşarıydı ve Türkiye’yi çok iyi tanıyordu. 

Her iki büyükelçi de bulundukları ülkeleri ABD’nin uydusu yapmak ve ABD’ye bağlı kadrolar devşirmekle ün yapmış diplomatlardı. 

İkisi de Türkiye’deki görevleri süresince siyasi partilerden, sivil kuruluşlardan, öğrenci guruplarından, işçi ve işveren sendikalarından, medyadan ve hükümetten kadroları değiştirmiş ve dönüştürmüşlerdir.
Marc Grossman’ın Büyükelçilik döneminde, Büyükelçilik, İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu ve Adana Konsolosluğu’nun Ekonomik, Politik ve Askeri Bölümleri içinde gizlenmiş, CIA ve Savunma Koordinasyon bölümleri çok deneyimli ajanlara sahipti ve çok yoğun faaliyetler içindeydiler. 

Bu dönemin çekirdek kadroları yıllar itibariyle şöyleydi:

*1994 Sonbaharı*
ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliği:
Marc Grossman; Büyükelçi
Joan E. Bebick; Büyükelçi Sekreteri
John L. Brady; Politik Bölüm Başkanı, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi, göreve 1993′te başladı
Richard K. McKee; Politik Bölüm
C. Eugene Dorris; Ekonomi Bölümü
Tümgeneral John Welde; Savunma Koordinasyon Merkezi Başkanı

ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu:
Jerrold Mark Dion; Başkonsolos, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi
James B. Bond; Politik Bölüm
Oscar W. Clyatt Jr.; Ekonomi Bölümü
James K. Konnell; Politik-Askeri Bölüm

ABD Adana Konsolosluğu:
Elizabeth Shelton; Konsolos
Olaf North Otto III; Politik-Ekonomik Bölüm, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi

*1995 Yılı*
ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliği:
Marc Grossman; Büyükelçi
Hülya Kilgore; Büyükelçi Sekreteri
Richard K. McKee; Politik Bölüm
C. Eugene Dorris; Ekonomi Bölümü
James L. Clunan; Politik-Askeri Bölüm
John L. Brady; Politik Bölüm Başkanı, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi
Tümgeneral John Welde; Savunma Koordinasyon Merkezi Başkanı

ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu:
Jerrold Mark Dion; Başkonsolos, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi
James B. Bond; Politik Bölüm
Oscar W. Clyatt Jr.; Ekonomi Bölümü

ABD Adana Konsolosluğu:
Elizabeth Shelton; Konsolos
Olaf North Otto III; Politik-Ekonomik Bölüm, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi
*1996 Yılı*

ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliği:
Marc Grossman; Büyükelçi
Hülya Kilgore; Büyükelçi Sekreteri
Richard K. McKee; Politik Bölüm
C. Eugene Dorris; Ekonomi Bölümü
John L. Brady; Politik Bölüm Başkanı, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi, 
Tümgeneral John Welde; Savunma Koordinasyon Merkezi Başkanı
ABD İstanbul Başkonsolosluğu:

Jerrold Mark Dion; Başkonsolos, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi
Stephen C. Kimmel; Politik Bölüm

ABD Adana Konsolosluğu:
Elizabeth Shelton; Konsolos
Joseph S. Pennington; Politik-Ekonomik Bölüm
Olaf North Otto III; Politik-Ekonomik Bölüm, gerçekte CIA İstasyon şefi


*Marc Grossman dönemi;* 

1. Körfez Savaşı’yla Saddam Hüseyin’in gücünün yıkıma uğratıldığı, 
Kuzey Irak’ta Saddam’ın gücünün sıfırlandığı, 

ABD’nin Barzani-Talabani güçleri ve CIA peşmergeleriyle Saddam’ı devirme planlarını devreye soktuğu, 

İncirlik üssü’nden Kuzeyden Keşif Gücü uçaklarının Kuzey Irak’a silah, cephane, ilaç ve gıda maddeleri attığı, 

*Jandarma Genelkomutanı Orgeneral Eşref Bitlis’in ABD’nce tertiplenen suikastle öldürüldüğü,* ekonominin çökmekte olduğu ve 1995 devalüasyon programlarının gündeme girdiği, 

Süleyman Demirel’in Cumhurbaşkanı, Necmettin Erbakan’ın Refahyol İktidarının Başbakanı, Tansu üiller’in Dışişleri Bakanı, ve Abdullah Gül’ün Devlet Bakanı ve Hükümet Sözcüsü olduğu çok kritik bir dönemdir.

Böylesine önemli bir döneme rastlayan 1996 yılında, *CIA Kuzey Irak İstasyon şefi Robert (Bob) Baer*, Erbil’e giren Saddam Hüseyin birliklerine saldırmak ve Saddam’a muhalif askeri birliklerle, eşgüdümlü bir darbe ile Saddam’ı devirmek amacıyla örgütlediği *CIA peşmergelerinin eyleme geçişlerini son anda durdurmak zorunda kalmıştır.* 

*2500’e yakın CIA peşmergesi, Türkiye üzerinden önce Pasifik’teki Guam Adası’na, sonra da ABD’ye tahliye edilmeye başlanmıştır.* 

Daha sonra, 1996 sonu ve 1997’de bunların Türkiye üzerinden tekrar Kuzey Irak’a sokulması gündeme gelmiştir. 

*İşte böylesine kritik bir süreçte ABD Ankara Büyükelçiliği Ekonomi Bölümü’nde görev yapmakta olan Mehmet şimşek’e, Büyükelçilik kadrosundaki gizli görevi CIA İstasyon şefliği olan John L. Brady, Türkiye üzerinden Guam Adası’na tahliye edilecek CIA peşmergeleri ile ilgili olarak yapılan çok gizli görüşmelerde tercümanlık yapma görevi vermiştir.* 


Daha sonra da, bu CIA peşmergelerinin tekrar Kuzey Irak’a dönmeleri için yapılan görüşmelerde de şimşek yine tercüman olarak görev yapmıştır.
* * *ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi Marc Grossman’ın öngördüğü misyonları tamamlayan şimşek, 1997 Nisan’ında New York’a yerleşerek UBS Bank’ta, ve 1998 başında da İstanbul’a dönerek 2000 yılına kadar Bender Menkul Değerler şirketi’nde çalışmıştır. 

2000 yılında New York merkezli uluslararası yatırım şirketi Merrill Lynch’in Londra Merkezi’nde çalışmaya başlamıştır. Merrill Lynch’te, küresel sermaye hareketinin önemli bir bölümü olan sıcak para hareketlerini, ve Türk piyasasındaki spekülasyon ve manipülasyonları yönlendiren şimşek, 2 Temmuz 2007 tarihli Radikal gazetesindeki söyleşisinde Merrill Lynch’e ve kendi misyonuna yönelik şu açıklamaları yapmıştır:

_“Benim AKP’den önceki hükümetle de diyaloğum vardı. Yedi yıldır çalıştığım Merrill Lynch, Türkiye’nin milli gelirinin 4 katı (1,6 trilyon dolar) büyüklüğünde portföyü olan uluslararası bir kuruluş. Ben Avrupa, Ortadoğu ve Afrika Bölgesi Ekonomik Araştırmalar Bölümü Başkanı’ydım.”_

Güngör Uras, 16 Temmuz 2007 tarihli Milliyet gazetesinde Merrill Lynch ve şimşek’in görevleri hakkında şunları yazmıştır:

_“Bizim piyasaların ipi Londra’daki bankerlerin elinde. şimdi ipi o kadar sağlam ele geçirmiş durumdalar ki 2. Kemal Derviş olarak anılan Mehmet şimşek’i ekonomi yönetiminin başına gönderdiler. O Londra bankerleri ki, küresel sermaye hareketinin bir bölümüne yön veriyorlar.”_

Uras, Londra bankerlerinin Türk piyasasındaki spekülasyonları ve manipülasyonlarını da yürüten gençlerden birinin şimşek hakkındaki yorumunu da şöyle aktarıyor:

_“O arkadaşımız Londra bankerleriyle, daha doğrusu küresel piyasalarla AKP arasında köprü olacak. Türk ekonomisinin gelişmesi, iktidarda kim olursa olsun uluslararası piyasalarla iyi ilişkiler içinde olmasına bağlıdır. İşte bu nedenle, o çevrelerin söylediklerini AKP iktidarına ’iyi tercüme edecek’, o çevrelerden gelen bir gencin yararı küçümsenemez.”_

Uras, Londra bankerlerinin yetiştirdiği şimşek’in yol arkadaşı olan bu gencin 

_“Piyasaların AKP’yi desteklediğini, AB ülkelerinin seçimler öncesinde eleştiriyi kestiğini, ABD yönetiminin de AKP iktidarına açıkça destek verdiğini, Batı dünyasının Türkiye’nin demokratik bir ülke olmasını; Kemalizm’in, ulusalcılığın ve de ordunun önlediğine inanmış durumda._ 

_Alınmayalım, gücenmeyelim, kızmayalım ama gerçeği bilelim._ 

_Yabancılar için ulusalcılık Türklerin kurtulması gereken bir hastalık ve de yabancılar inanıyor ki Türkleri ulusalcılıktan kurtaracak ilaç AKP’dir._ 

_Eğer AKP gücünü kaybederse, Türkiye’de milliyetçilik, ulusalcılık ve hatta faşizm güçlenecek. Ordu her konuda öne çıkacak. Türkiye, bölgesinde sorunlu bir ülke olacak. Yabancılar bunu istemiyor. AKP’yi kurtaracak olan yabancı sermayedir. Dışarıdan döviz gelince dolar ucuzlar, borsa şahlanır, faiz düşer, piyasaların çalışması AKP’nin oyunu arttırır.”_

Nitekim Merrill Lynch’in Avrupa, Ortadoğu ve Afrika Bölgesi Ekonomik ve Stratejik Araştırmalar Bölümü Başkanı şimşek, *Başbakan Erdoğan’ın damadı Berat Albayrak’ın Genel Müdür olduğu üalık Holding’e Euro Bond ihracı ve danışmanlığını yapmak üzere 2007’de, dünyadaki 38’inci ofisini Türkiye’de açmış ve üalık Holding’e uzun vadeli krediler vermiştir.*

AKP hükümetinin devamı için Türkiye’ye sıcak para sokan *Merrill Lynch, parayı Arap sermayesini yöneten fonlar aracılığıyla Türkiye’ye göndermektedir.* 

3 Haziran 2007 tarihli Akşam gazetesinde, *Serdar Akinan* 

_“Savaşta Taraf Olmak”_ 

başlıklı yazısının bir bölümünde sıcak para ve varlık ihaleleri ile ilgili şu açıklamaları yapmıştır:

_“Londra borsasında bir manipülasyon yapılıyor ve bir günde 10 milyar dolar bu ülkeden çıkıyorsa, ve bu operasyonun ardında T.C. kimliği taşıyan biri varsa…_ 

_Bu isim yakında bu ülkenin yönetim kadrolarından birine adaysa…_ 

_Türkiye’de 1 milyar dolar üzerindeki belli ihaleler, piyasa değerinin yüzde 30 altında birilerine peşkeş çekiliyorsa ve bu şahıslar T.C. kimliği taşıyorsa…_ 

_Bu ülkede bir medya gurubu el değiştiriyor ve karar mekanizmalarında çalışanların şahsında veya birinci derece akrabalarında tek bir etnik köken şartı aranıyorsa, ve tüm bu operasyonun asıl sahibi T.C. kimliği taşıyorsa…_ 

_ülkenin en etkili isimlerinden birini gelişmelerden haberdar edip ona pozisyon aldıran ekip de T.C. kimliği taşıyorsa…_ 

_O kollektif; karanlık savaşta taraftır.”_

_“Siyaset aygıtında kilit dişliyi aldığını sanan o kollektif direniyor._ 

_Ama beyhude… Ordu 12 Nisan’da aslında savaş ilan etti. 27 Nisan’da ve önceki gün yapılan konuşmanın satır aralarında bu ilanın nedenlerini bulmak pekala mümkün. Bu savaş konvansiyonel bir üslup içinde olmayacak zira karşı taraf bu metodu terk etti…”_


*Yatırım uzmanı Murathan Uğur*, 2 Eylül 2007 tarihli Aydınlık dergisinde yayınlanan Ruhsar şenoğlu röportajında Merrill Lynch’in para akışları hakkında şunları söylüyor:

_“Hükümeti destekleyen dış odaklar tarafından destekleniyor borsa. Krizin ertelenmesi ve hükümetin devamı için sıcak para sokuluyor ülkemize._ 

_Paralar Londra merkezli, Arap sermayesini yöneten fonlar tarafından Türkiye’ye sokuluyor._ 

_şimdi o para akışını sağlayan kişi, Türkiye’nin bütün ekonomi politikalarının oluşturulduğu merkezi yönetecek._ 

_2002-2007 döneminde sıcak para akışı bu kişiler tarafından yönlendirildi. Bu yönlendirmenin Londra menşeili olan bölümü hem siyasi destek oldu, hem de şu anda Türkiye’den çok ciddi şekilde nemalanıyor._ 

_Nemalanmanın ötesinde kendi görüşünü değerlendirecek, kendi parasını yönlendirecek kişiyi de Ekonomi Bakanı olarak Türkiye’ye empoze edecek noktaya gelmiş bulunuyor.”_


*Sabahattin ünkibar*, 27 Eylül 2007 tarihli Yeniçağ gazetesinde Sabah-ATV ihalesi ile ilgili olarak şunların altını çiziyor:

_“Zapsu ve Bağış gibi Erdoğan’ın en yakını olan iki isimle bu denli içiçe olan Murdock, önceki gün New York’ta açıkladığına göre Sabah-ATV’ye talipmiş._ 

_İlginçtir yine dün öğrendiğime göre Murdock’a partnerlik edecek yerli konsorsiyum da şekillenmiş._ 

_Konsorsiyum; Ramsey, üalık, Atasay, Taşyapı ve Rixos gibi Tayyip Bey’e çok yakın guruplardan oluşuyormuş._ 

_Dinlediğime göre ihale sonrasında Sabah Gurubunun reklam, pazarlama ve Dışişleri boyutu Murdock’a, yayını ise konsorsiyuma ya da onların atayacağı yayın müdürüne bırakılacakmış.”_

_“Gelelim ihalede şans tanınan ikinci ayağa? Bu konsorsiyumun başında da ünlü İngiliz finans devi Merrill Lynch var._ 

_Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün oğlu burada çalışıyor._ 

_Merrill Lynch yetkilileri bu ihale için Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün yalanlamadığı iddiaya göre üankaya Köşkü’nde ağırlanmıştır ve de destek sözü almışlar._ 

_İngiliz finans devinin de yerli partner olarak yine Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’e yakın olan guruplarla teması varmış.”_

_“Görüldüğü gibi Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ile Başbakan Erdoğan, Sabah-ATV ihalesi öncesinde endirekt olarak abartısız çekişiyorlar. Ne dersiniz bu güç savaşında kim galip gelir? Benim favorim Erdoğan’dır. Fox (TGRT) operasyonu ortadadır. Tayyip Bey bu işlerde daha deneyimli görünüyor.”_
* * *
İşte böylesine boyutlu bir sıcak para transferi ve ekonomik varlıkların manipülatif ihalelerle elden çıkarılmasını gerçekleştiren uluslararası dev yatırım tekeli Merrill Lynch’te kilit bir misyon için görevlendirilmiş olan Mehmet şimşek şimdi de Türkiyenin temel ekonomik politikalarını oluşturan Ekonomi’den Sorumlu Devlet Bakanlığı’na getirilmiştir. 

Bugün 100 milyar dolara yakın olan sıcak para ile ekonomiyi devralmış olan şimşek’in bu politikaya devam ederek bunu daha da arttıracağı, böylece *AKP’yi ayakta tutarak Türkiye’yi uluslararası dev tekellerin uydusu yapmaya çalışacağı çok açıktır.*

*şimşek, Exeter üniversitesi’nde İngiliz İstihbaratı tarafından eğitilmiştir.* 

*ABD’nin Ankara Büyükelçisi Marc Grossman tarafından Büyükelçilik Ekonomi Bölümü’ne alınmıştır.* 

Burada CIA İstasyon şefi ile birlikte CIA peşmergelerinin Türkiye üzerinden tahliyelerine yönelik görevleri yerine getirmiştir. 

İngiliz İstihbaratı ve CIA’nin birlikte aldığı kararla New York merkezli uluslararası dev yatırım şirketi Merrill Lynch’in Londra Merkezi’nde görevlendirilmiştir. 

Burada Avrupa, Ortadoğu ve Afrika Ekonomik ve Stratejik Araştırmalar Bölümü Başkanlığı’na (ki gerçekte Büyük Ortadoğu Ekonomik ve Strateji Bölüm Başkanlığı paralelinde bir yapılanmadır) terfi ettirilmiştir.
AKP iktidarı öncesinde Bülent Ecevit hükümetiyle yakın diyalog halinde olduğu için Türkiye’nin 2. Kemal Derviş’i olarak ve aynı misyonla Türkiye’nin Ekonomi Bakanlığı’na getirilmiştir. 

ABD uluslararası sermayesinin iktidarı olan AKP’nin içine yerleştirilmiş ve misyon verilmiş bir “şimşek” olan *Mehmet şimşek’in bu görevden bir saniye bile geçirilmeden uzaklaştırılması gerektiğini düşünmekteyiz.*

----------


## bozok

*şimşek, İngiliz vatandaşı*

 
*üiçek: şimşek İngiliz vatandaşı*

*Başbakan Yardımcısı üiçek, Devlet Bakanı şimşek’in İngiliz vatandaşı olduğunu aylar sonra resmen açıkladı*


Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, *Hazine’den sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek*’in İngiliz vatandaşı olduğunu resmen açıkladı. üiçek, DSP İstanbul Milletvekili Hasan Macit’in, Bakan şimşek’le ilgili iddialara ilişkin yazılı soru önergesini cevapladı. şimşek’in İngiliz vatandaşlığına ilişkin açıklamalarda bulunan üiçek,* “Türk vatandaşlarının çifte vatandaşlık hakları, Türk hukuk sisteminde ve uluslar arası sözleşmelerde yer alan bir hak. Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek de bu hakkını kullanmıştır”* dedi.

*CIA tercümanı değil*
Başbakan Yardımcısı üiçek, AKP’den ihraç edilen Balıkesir eski Milletvekili Turhan üömez’in, Bakan Mehmet şimşek’in CIA’nın yeminli tercümanlığını yaptığına ilişkin basına yansıyan iddialarına da cevap verdi. üiçek, *“şimşek’in yabancı bir istihbarat örgütünün yeminli tercümanlığını yaptığına ilişkin iddia asılsızdır”* diye konuştu.







*16/05/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*İşte İngiliz vatandaşı Bakan’ın yemini*

 
*Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’in İngiliz vatandaşı olduğunun resmen açıklanması, kafaları karıştırdı. İngiltere’ye bağlılık yemini etmiş bir bakanın ekonomi koltuğunda oturuyor olması şaşkınlık yarattı.* 


*İngiltere’ye sadakat yemini*
şimşek, İngiliz vatandaşı olduğunu resmen açıklarken, hala Devlet Bakanı koltuğunda oturması şaşkınlıkla karşılanıyor



*Haber : Selda üztürk KAY*

Devlet Bakan’ı Mehmet şimşek, İngliz vatandaşı olduğunu hiçbir şekilde gizlemiyor. Ancak vatandaşlar* İngiltere’ye sadakat yemini eden bir kişinin nasıl olur da bakanlık yaptığını* anlayamıyor. üünkü, bir kişinin İngiliz vatandaşı olabilmesi için, İngiltere’nin haklarını sonuna kadar savunacağına dair yemin etmesi gerekiyor. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin Londra Büyükelçiliği’ndeki yetkililer, çifte vatandaşlık için İngiltere Kraliçesi’ne sadakat ve bağlılık yemine etmek zorunluluğunun olduğunu vurguladılar. İngiltere mevzuatına göre, çifte vatandaşlık başvurusu yapmak için gereken belgeler arasında *Affirmation of Allegiance* adı verilen* “Yemin Belgesi”* ni doldurmak zorunlu. 


*İşte verdiği belgeler*
Vatandaşlık başvurusu yapmak isteyen Türk vatandaşları, gerekli izinleri alabilmek için şu belgeleri vermek durumundalar: Doldurulmuş ve imzalanmış iki nüsha başvuru formu (İngiliz vatandaşlığını kazanmış bulunanların doldurması gereken FORM C, İngiliz vatandaşlığı almadan önce izin almak için başvuracak vatandaşlarımızın doldurması gereken FORM B). İngiliz vatandaşlık belgesi Yemin belgesi (Affirmation of Allegiance) nin iki adet fotokopisi Yemin belgesi, İngiliz vatandaşlığını için henüz* “izin alma”* aşamasında olanlardan talep ediliyor. Kısacası, bu belgeyi vermeyen kişi vatandaşlık başvurusunda bile bulunamıyor. üünkü, Büyükelçiliğe *“izin*” almak için başvurmayan ve İngiliz vatandaşlığını kazanan kişilerin, Türk vatandaşlığı hakkı ortadan kalkabiliyor.



*Bağlılık Yemini*
Vatandaş olabilmek için Edilen Bağlılık Yemini şöyle:* “Ben .. ..., İngiliz vatandaşı olduğumda Majesteleri Kraliçe II. Elizabeth’e ve varislerine bağlı kalacağıma, yollarını izleyeceğime her şeye kadir tanrının adıyla yemin ederim.”* Bağlılık onayında ise, *“Ben, ... ..., samimi ve doğrulukla deklare ederim ki İngiliz vatandaşı olduğumda Majesteleri Kraliçe II. Elizabeth’e ve varislerine bağlı kalıp yolunda ilerleyeceğim”* deniyor. Taahhütde de şu ifadeler kullanılıyor: *“Birleşik Krallığa bağlılığımı sunarım ve hak ve özgürlüklerine saygı duyacağım, demokratik değerlerini savunacağım. Yasalarını bağlılıkla yerine getireceğim ve İngiliz vatandaşı olarak görevlerimi ve sorumluluklarımı yerine getireceğim.”* Bu arada, Emekli Büyükelçi Nüzhet Kandemir, şimşek’in İngiliz vatandaşlığı ile ilgili olarak da *“Başka bir ülke tabiyetinde olan bir kişinin, Türkiye’nin ekonomisinden de sorumlu olmasının çok büyük sakıncaları var”* dedi.



*Bu da Meclis’te verdiği söz*
Mehmet şimşek, TBMM’de milletvekili seçildikten sonra şu yemini ettti : 

*“Devletin varlığı ve bağımsızlığını, vatanın ve milletin bölünmez bütünlüğünü, milletin kayıtsız ve şartsız egemenliğini koruyacağıma; hukukun üstünlüğüne, demokratik ve laik Cumhuriyete ve Atatürk ilke ve inkilaplarına bağlı kalacağıma; toplumun huzur ve refahı, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde herkesin insan haklarından ve temel hürriyetlerden yararlanması ülküsünden ve Anayasaya sadakattan ayrılmayacağıma; büyük Türk Milleti önünde namusum ve şerefim üzerine and içerim.”* şimdi İngiliz vatandaşı olan Mehmet şimşek’in Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin mi yoksa İngiltere’nin yeminine sadık kaldığı merak ediliyor.






*17/05/2008 00:13 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------

